
Launching Version 12.1 of Wolfram Language and Mathematica - trurl42
https://writings.stephenwolfram.com/2020/03/in-less-than-a-year-so-much-new-launching-version-12-1-of-wolfram-language-mathematica/
======
Glosster
If they could also make the Mathematica software free to use... now that would
be a win.

